# Guest Rewards Trip to California



## Railroad Bill (Jun 11, 2008)

Just returned from a wonderful trip on LSL-SWC-Surfliner-Coast Starlight-Cascades-Empire Builder-Capitol Limited and lots of mass transits lines. A trip report will follow as soon as I get my notes together.

Question is: Next summer planning to do a two zone sleeper Cleveland (Toledo) to California via Capitol and Texas Eagle. The Guest Rewards setup would not give me a trip to LAX unless I took the SWC or CZ route. Have played with their system previously and so have the following plot brewing. Will book the two zone from Toledo to Pomona, CA so it will send me on the Texas Eagle route and then buy two coach tickets into LAX. :blink:

But then noticed that Pomona and Ontario are stations that only provide debarkations and that tickets from those two depots are not available into LAX on Amtrak?? That would mean booking only to Palm Springs and then getting a coach ride into LAX. Am I correct about this? 

We were forced into a similar game playing on our upcoming fall trip from NOL to CLE and ended up with a short coach ride from Erie, PA to CLE so that we could ride the LSL out of NYP instead of the Capitol home. Any suggestions or ideas are appreciated. 

Thanks Railroad Bill


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 11, 2008)

First, remember that the TE/SL only operate 3 days a week to LA!

Even though it is a few more AGR points to redeem, you could book a 1 zone award TOL-ELP and then a 1 zone award ELP-LAX. (Toledo and El Paso are both the borders of the zones.) This way, you could book on the TE!


----------



## AlanB (Jun 11, 2008)

I'd call up AGR to verify that they can't just put you on the Eagle, they used to be able to do that. Just make sure that you've picked the right start date, such that the Eagle is running through. If you don't have the right day of week, don't expect the AGR rep to know that you've picked a non-run through day.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 11, 2008)

You will be able to book the Capitol to Texas Eagle TOL to LAX. The problem is a quirk in the on-line booking system (that screwy Capitol to Zephyr to bus to San Joaquin to bus connection takes up so much room the system has no space to show the more logical Eagle choice). It is a legit connection. Call AGR and ask for it.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jun 13, 2008)

PRR 60 said:


> You will be able to book the Capitol to Texas Eagle TOL to LAX. The problem is a quirk in the on-line booking system (that screwy Capitol to Zephyr to bus to San Joaquin to bus connection takes up so much room the system has no space to show the more logical Eagle choice). It is a legit connection. Call AGR and ask for it.



Thanks PRR and others for the advice. I will call AGR and hopefully they will book the trip on the Texas Eagle all the way to LAX. Also wondering if they would book that trip all the way into San Diego since that was our ultimate destination. I know the Surfliner is not that expensive a ticket but if that is included in the two zone ride, everybit helps. Thanks again

Railroad Bill


----------



## AlanB (Jun 13, 2008)

Bill,

Not only should they be able to book you into San Diego on the same award, you can request a Business Class seat on the same award without any increase in the number of points you must surrender.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jun 15, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Bill,
> Not only should they be able to book you into San Diego on the same award, you can request a Business Class seat on the same award without any increase in the number of points you must surrender.



Thanks Alan. That sounds even better. Next trip will also involve San Joaquins to SAC- a trip down to Yosemite, a trip over to San Francisco on the Capitol Service and then home on the Zephyr. Hoping to acquire enough points to get part of the return trip on Rewards as well. Best wishes 

Bill


----------

